# 2D plywood yard monsters



## frankpatriot (Oct 10, 2009)

I made a sort of ' how to ' video and put it on youtube, showing how I make my yard monsters. I draw comics on the side, so I make my yard monsters look like comic characters ( or at least attempt to). It's not supposed to be the 'perfect tutorial' so much as showing my method, so other can it as a starting point for their own project.

Here's what they look like http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk209/theamishfury/z2-1.jpg

Here's the link to the video. It shows how I made 'the creeper', a character inspired by the old witch from the old EC comics of the 50's. it's from a comic story I drew a few years ago. 
YouTube - How to Make a Monster the Frank Patriot way

thanks


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Those are nice and a great photo op for the toters!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

good job! I like the figures you made.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

You are definitely talented. I'm lucky I can draw a square let alone something like that! My grandfather put the whole winney the poo on our cabin's styrafoam ceiling when I was a kid. It looked great. I really envy those kids in your neighborhood.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That's a great tutorial, lost of ideas in it. Your art is fantastic too.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jun 25, 2008)

So cool. I love the skateboarder.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Frank, great tutorial and a fantastic job on the artwork. However, many of us do not have your artistic talent. I used a method I learned in theater design class in college that anyone no matter how lacking in talent like me can use to make nice 2D cutouts for halloween. It's called triangulation and I have a How-To here: http://scarypapashauntedforest.webs.com/howtotriangulate.htm I didn't have a photo of the finished Scooby-Doo when I did the tutorial but here it is. Just another quick note: You need to be careful about copying copyrighted images. This is especially true if you have a commercail haunt. Since our haunt is non-commercail and just for our grandkids and family members I don't worry too much about this. However, there are hundreds of public domain images on the web that would be good characters to use.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Great job! Those are fantastic.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome vid I make yard art for my Christmas props, but I noticed you use chalk to outline your characters Looks like it works great! Yes I will be using your ideas thanks again!


----------

